# Ratties need new home in Pretoria, South Africa



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

I need to rehome 2 (perhaps 4) ratties. Im moving to another place and my room mate doesnt like them  if anyone is willing to take them please let me know. Photos in Meet my rat.


----------

